# secondary infertilit



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Is anyone else fed up of people telling you, at least you've got one child, some people haven't got any?  It makes you feel so guilty!!!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hun It happens all the time  i get you should be happy at least you have one  don't they realise we count are blessings everyday maybe they think we should turn off are maternal instincts when we cant conceive

Kerryxx


----------



## jkd (Feb 23, 2006)

Ignorant people say that.  They just don't understand, do they?

I don't need people telling me it!  I torture myself quite happily every day that it should be the case but it just doesn't work that way!  Wish it did.  Imagine if we could all just say oh well and accept it and be happy instead of having to put ourselves through this.  I'm sorry.....having a very bad day!  Everyone around me seems to be pregnant and I find it very hard and if I'm honest I'm so very, very envious!!!!!

Don't let them get you down!!!!

JulesX


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, you've all made me feel better, good to know we aren't all alone in feeling like that!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Yep I know how you feel!

The other comment I used to get was ''dont have an only child''. People can be so insensitive. 

I can remember before I had molly everywhere I looked there was pg women..now I dont see that many!! I was always happy when others got pg but justed to shout out ''when will it be me''.

I was happy to have my first dd but still felt a ''gap''. I also found that people werent very understanding ''ah well you have 1 so you cant have a problem''. Well actually we did!

Sending you all loads off  

love


jeanettexx


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya,

my partner has 5 children from his 1st marriage, and i have 2 from a previous relationship.

Because dp has had the snip we are going to go down the ICSI route, although we're keeping it to ourselves at the moment, i can predict we will get asked 'what are you bothering for?' 'you've already got kids' 'just be happy with your lot'.

Its never that simple because me and dp desperately want to have a baby together.

Big hugs and dont pay any attention to people, no one understands really unless they've been in that situation.

xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

i have a ds aged 3 and half. i loved being pregnant loved the birth even, breast feeding etc and can't accept that i may never have all that chance again. i so want my ds to have a sibling to. i went to see my bridemaid recently now 21 and with a 3 week old baby. i was hysterical in tears before going to see her. cried in the car on the journey sobbed with her mum and couldn't bring myself to go into the room with the baby even though i was so thrilled for her becoming a mum and everything that brings with it. eventually they put the babe in my arms and i cuddled her all day but after 4-5 hours my emotions were sky high and i left sobbing again-i am shocked at how strong my feelings are and feel i have hidden them for the last 3 years of ttc. this website has been a godsend. i truly understand what u all want and i think it is even harder for us mums already because we know already what we are missing re pregnancy birth etc. but i pray that all those girls with no children do have every opportunity to experience what we have experienced in having a child.  i know i am lucky to have one but just don't like everyone else telling me!!!
love pinkpear


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

emilycaitlin

i have only just seen this thread 
i have a9yr old dd called caitlin
i get so sick of people saying thank urself lucky u have got 1 as if that is gonna take the pain away for the ones ive lost and the pian ov wanting a baby so much it has nearly destroyed my relationship 
this site has saved my relationship 
wen i  found the thread  relationship,sex,bms 
that really hit home i have that thread and the girls on there to thank for me still being with dp as the 1st day  i went on i was getting ready to pack my bags and leave him i felt we had come to an end
sorry for ranting on wen i start i carnt stop
steph


----------



## Sassybird (Jan 27, 2006)

I get this too. Its so upsetting when people say, be grateful for what you've got, don't let there be a big age gap between them, at least you've got a daughter. But you're all right, you can't switch off those maternal feelings and my dh hasn't got any children so is it that wrong to want one more? 

A woman once told me (who'd been through failed IVF) that no-one but no-one understands until they've had to go through it themselves. I think shes right.

Sassy.x.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Girl's

Sorry it had been a while  .

How are you all?  What have you been up2?  How are your tx's test's going?

Hope you are all in good health.

Love Charlotte


----------

